# Las Vegas to Cedar City, UT



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

I am biking from San Luis Obispo, CA to Cherokee, IA and would appreciate input on one segment of my proposed route. I want to get onto Adventure Cycling Association's Western Express route, which starts in Cedar City, UT, and need to get to Cedar City from Las Vegas. Has anyone done this. Also, any input on ACA's Western Express route would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*A Very Nice Ride*

Well, I just arrived at Cedar City, UT from Las Vegas. If anyone is interested in a classic desert ride, followed by gorgeous foothill and mountainous scenery, consider this 230 mile 2-day ride.

Minimal traffic, fair to great roads, and a couple of climbs at elevation. Plus there are C-stores located in the right places for breaks and lunch. I stayed overnight at Kershaw Ryan state park - 130 miles into the ride - which is just outside of Caliente, NV. What a treat. It’s brand new and the only other camper was the proprietor of the place. HOT showers included.

On to the Cedar Canyon climb tomorrow am. Let me know if anyone would like detailed info about this ride. I would do it again.


----------

